# chuleta de examen



## picatoste

Hola!
Alguien sabe como se dice chuleta pero no de cordero si no de las de copiar en los examenes. La palabra que encuentro en el diccionario es antisèche, pero me suena que habia otra.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Pinairun

picatoste said:


> ¡Hola!
> ¿Alguien sabe cómo se dice _chuleta,_ pero no de cordero sino de las de copiar en los examenes? La palabra que encuentro en el diccionario es antisèche, pero me suena que había otra.
> Muchas gracias


 
¿_Pompe_, quizá?


----------



## neeeeeco

antisèche está bien pero se suele utilizar más “carotte” que es más coloquial


----------



## Cenimurcia

Yo uso "antisèche" y mis alumnos, "tust" (más coloquial)


----------



## Nanon

Pinairun said:


> ¿_Pompe_, quizá?


Claro que sí.
Et on dit "pomper à un examen".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Recuerdo que, en mis tiempos de _lycéen_, a la *chuleta* le decíamos *centrante*.


----------



## Paquita

Puedes consultar también este hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1133944


----------



## Cenimurcia

No recordaba lo de "pompe" y "pomper", es cierto que también se usaba bastante cuando cursaba segundaria


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Una precisión por si acaso: 
"antisèche" viene de "sècher" en  su sentido figurado 
je sèche (estoy pez)  = no encuentro la solución (ni nada)

Me acuerdo que decíamos : une pompe, pomper


----------



## neeeeeco

L'action: Tricher - Carotter - Gruger - Pomper

La chuleta en tant que telle: l'antisèche, la carotte, mais jamais entendu "la pompe".


----------



## soy-yo

Hola,

Bueno, creo que no hay que ser tan categórico, la traducción depende de la edad de cada uno de nosotros. Confirmo y confirmo otra vez que en los años 60-75, lo que se usaba en mi colegio e instituto era "pompe" y "pomper". 

Ahora, Picatoste, depende de si tienes que traducir "chuleta" con una palabra, digamos, en uso entre los jóvenes de hoy, o si se trata de un texto que fecha de antaño. Hay que adaptarse al contexto.


----------



## Nanon

¿"Pompe" no está en uso entre los jóvenes? Me parece bastante categórica esta afirmación. Si bien nunca he dicho _centrante_ como Víctor lo sugiere, me parece que _pompe_ está en uso. Ahora bien, puede haber usos y desusos locales, no solamente generacionales. Puede que hasta _centrante_ sea o haya sido una palabra local (de hecho, yo no la conocía).


----------



## soy-yo

Nanon said:


> ¿"Pompe" no está en uso entre los jóvenes? Me parece bastante categórica esta afirmación.



Hola Nanon,

Eso es una interpretación falsa de mis palabras. Nunca he dicho que "Pompe" no está en uso entre  los jóvenes de hoy. Sólo he dicho que se usaba en los años 60-75.


----------



## Nanon

Hola Soy-yo:

Sé que no fue tu intención. Sólo he dicho que se puede entender así, para que picatoste no quede con la duda de saber si puede utilizar esta palabra o si está en desuso.
De paso, me gradué de bachiller (le _bac_ français) en 1981 y todavía se utilizaba _pompe_. ¡Me refiero al uso de la palabra, pues no me chuleteé en el examen! Posteriormente en mi universidad también se decía. Así que...


----------



## Cenimurcia

yo me gradué en el 97 y también lo usábamos... aunque era más frecuente lo de "tust" y, el verbo: "tuster" (lo escribo tal y como se pronuncia porque nunca lo ví escrito), eso en el sur de Francia...


----------



## Nanon

Me parece que es "une tuste".
Encontré algo:



> tuster v.intr. scol. tricher, dans les examens/contrôles. Plus rare : frapper du doigt. De l'occitan tustar.


D'après la source, on dirait que c'est du Sud-Ouest ; or j'ai eu mon bac dans le Sud-Est. Pas étonnant que j'aie appris un nouveau mot !


----------



## cargo lointain

Jamais entendu parler de Tust.
En revanche j'ai bien utilisé les anti-sèches et j'ai été "collé" plus d'une fois pour avoir été choppé avec une anti-sèche.

Espero que este bien claro así.
Ademas es muy demonstrativo porque te ayuda a ni quedarte en blanco (=sécher en argot).

Animo


----------



## Paquita

Nanon said:


> D'après la source, on dirait que c'est du Sud-Ouest ; or j'ai eu mon bac dans le Sud-Est. Pas étonnant que j'aie appris un nouveau mot !



Et moi dans le Sud-Ouest, précisément en Dordogne , et nous disions "tuisse" (orthographe ???) ; je ne l'ai jamais entendu par la suite dans les départements voisins où l'on utilisait encore "pompes" il y a trois ans dans les collèges !

Y ojo con "sécher" y sus dos sentidos : sécher pendant un devoir = quedarse en blanco (de ahí= anti-sèche) ; sécher les cours = fumarse la clase.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Sólo para futuras referencias: en Costa Rica, en la jerga estudiantil se habla de "forro" (más comúnmente en plural : forros). Supongo que se llaman así porque los que hacen trampa en los exámenes se "forran" de notas; o tal vez porque se los colocaban en la parte interna del uniforme... Como yo nunca usé ese recurso, no podría afirmarlo con seguridad.

Un saludo,


swift


----------

